# Just bought a used Vee blade, have ?????



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

I just bought a vee blade off Craigslist for $500.00 and wanted to know what mount I need for it. I will be mounting it on my 73' Jeep J4000 so I under stand a custom one is needed. From what I found here on this site, the blade looks to be a BOSS blade but the mounting is a little different. Really the only truck mounting part I'll need is the part of the lower cradle as I have the custom one on my truck currently.

Can anyone help ID this blade what mount parts I'll need, Thanks in advance.ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

That's what my guess is to be a convential mount boss, Rt1 I believe.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

COLOFIREMAN;729217 said:


> I just bought a vee blade off Craigslist for $500.00 and wanted to know what mount I need for it. I will be mounting it on my 73' Jeep J4000 so I under stand a custom one is needed. From what I found here on this site, the blade looks to be a BOSS blade but the mounting is a little different. Really the only truck mounting part I'll need is the part of the lower cradle as I have the custom one on my truck currently.
> 
> Can anyone help ID this blade what mount parts I'll need, Thanks in advance.ussmileyflag


Where is the lift cylinder and the pump located?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

On the truck.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's an old RT1 Boss as Mark mentioned. Most likely late 80's vintage...and in excellent condition for it's age I may add.

The old conventional RT1 mounts are around you just have to watch for them. Possibly in the same place you found the plow would be a good place to start.

You could also modify the attachment arrangment on the plow side to make it any way you wanted..don't have to stick with the stock Boss attachment design.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

B&B;729852 said:


> It's an old RT1 Boss as Mark mentioned. Most likely late 80's vintage...and in excellent condition for it's age I may add.
> 
> The old conventional RT1 mounts are around you just have to watch for them. Possibly in the same place you found the plow would be a good place to start.
> 
> You could also modify the attachment arrangment on the plow side to make it any way you wanted..don't have to stick with the stock Boss attachment design.


Thanks, I've done alot of searching for a RT 1 mount without success. So I made plans to make it mount to my Western style mount, which is what I have on the truck. As far as the lift motor, I'll have to get a universal 4 way pump, and lift ram, to make it work. It's very big though, measures 4.1 on each wing and it is 36" high.

Any idea how heavy this thing might be compared to my 8.5' pro plow?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It'll be heavier for sure...possibly up to 100 lbs more, just depends on your final mount design.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is the ebay link with all the Boss mounts for sale. Looks like there is a RT1 mount in one of the pictures. He states local pick up only so not sure if that is the way to go. Maybe contact him and offer $333.33 for it. At a third of the price he is asking for all of it and as long as he has had it listed maybe he will pull that one out and sell it to you. Worth a try.

Seems a high price to pay for a mount but with what is there you could sell some of the other stuff to make your money back.

Nice find if you can make it work.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

COLOFIREMAN;729927 said:


> So I made plans to make it mount to my Western style mount, which is what I have on the truck. As far as the lift motor, I'll have to get a universal 4 way pump, and lift ram, to make it work. It's very big though, measures 4.1 on each wing and it is 36" high.
> :


Can't you use the western pump you already have.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

REAPER;729989 said:


> Here is the ebay link with all the Boss mounts for sale. Looks like there is a RT1 mount in one of the pictures. He states local pick up only so not sure if that is the way to go. Maybe contact him and offer $333.33 for it. At a third of the price he is asking for all of it and as long as he has had it listed maybe he will pull that one out and sell it to you. Worth a try.
> 
> Seems a high price to pay for a mount but with what is there you could sell some of the other stuff to make your money back.
> 
> Nice find if you can make it work.


I saw that one, I'll leave him a message to call me when he doesn't sell them($1200) and wants to ship, Thanks. 



basher;730009 said:


> Can't you use the western pump you already have.


Well the problem I found on the Western site in the  hydraulics layout page  is, my pro plow is a straight blade and the lift pump and hydraulic manifold I have will not allow me to scoop. By openning valve #2 without the motor on it will allow the blade to vee but I can't see how to make it scoop with this manifold. I called around and no one will help me in buying a different manifold to work with this pump. If you have any insite in this PLEASE LET ME KNOW. It would save me alot of money to be able to use the lift system I have instead of buying a new pump


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You can not run the vee with your straight blade valving as you don't (as you've discovered) have enough control functions in order to do so. Need the manifold/pump assembly for a vee.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Instead of using the $1600.00 dollar lift motor boss sells gor this plow I have an idea to use lower rider pumps that I was able to get of them used for $500.00 to work the plow.









Yes i know they're chrome but they work very well and are faster then a normal plow pump. I'll have to use a remote mount vavle block off of a meyer type lift pump which I believe can be used like that. What do you guys think? I'll re-post this idea in the meyer thread too.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

As long as the pump psi is adjustable and capable of producing 2300 psi, and it will hold 2qts of oil in the reservoir, yes it would do the job.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

I have one of those boss setups as well. When I bought the plow, I did get the mount but I didn't get any hydrauics.....so I made my own hydraulic system. I used a hydro pump from an old car hauler, ordered a valve bank (electrically operated) that had a pressure relief valve incorperated, about 10 feet of 7 gang wire and three replacement meyer toggle switches (two that spring back to center and one with a detent for float operation. After I fabbed everything up how I wanted it, and it was one nightmare of a job, I measured the lengths of each hose neaded (this works best if you have an actual hose that you can run through that space, this way the length of hose will be correct due to the radius of the bends), and had them made to those lengths.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

snowblowertruck;747792 said:


> I have one of those boss setups as well. When I bought the plow, I did get the mount but I didn't get any hydrauics.....so I made my own hydraulic system. I used a hydro pump from an old car hauler, ordered a valve bank (electrically operated) that had a pressure relief valve incorperated, about 10 feet of 7 gang wire and three replacement meyer toggle switches (two that spring back to center and one with a detent for float operation. After I fabbed everything up how I wanted it, and it was one nightmare of a job, I measured the lengths of each hose neaded (this works best if you have an actual hose that you can run through that space, this way the length of hose will be correct due to the radius of the bends), and had them made to those lengths.


Thanks for the advice. As far as the switch, I have the Western switch from my older plow that I'm going to use like this one....








Except right side up.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

I did see one of these older boss v blades on an 02 superduty that an older gentleman had. It had the cable operated western pump setup on it but he wasn't about to share how he made it work, he would only say that it was tricky.


----------

